# help mounting usb drive

## acohan

Hi noob here,

I am trying mount a usb external harddrive and am having trouble getting drive detected.  dmesg gives me;

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.7-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xd49/0x7000) is not claimed by any active driver 

gentoo wiki has told me to "compile and/or load the correct driver. If you use modules you need to load the correct module (e.g. usb-storage),"

I have loaded usb-storage using modprobe, but that does not help.  I am not sure what drivers I need to load or if I should try loading a different module.

----------

## James Wells

Greetings,

   Can you you post the output of 'lsusb'?   Right off the bat, it appears that the USB is not recognized as a storage device.

----------

## celestialwizard

useful modules

sg

sd_mod

usb_uhci

usb_storage

and whatever filesystem you're usb device is formatted as.

other useful tools

hal[d]

dbus

ivman

put your user in the plugger group

----------

## acohan

 *James Wells wrote:*   

> Greetings,
> 
>    Can you you post the output of 'lsusb'?   Right off the bat, it appears that the USB is not recognized as a storage device.

 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0d49:7000 Maxtor

----------

## 01mf02

I have a similar problem with my new Western Digital USB drive - it's detected by lsusb, dmesg reports it as a mass storage device, it has nodes in /dev for each partition - but there it no directory made in /media for it.

Other devices work fine. I can mount the drive manually without any problems.

Could this be because I've formatted it with ext3?

[EDIT]

Oh, and I use ivman.

----------

## 01mf02

If it helps you helping me:

lshal entry for my USB hard drive:

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f5f2586f_4218_4441_854e_5a0508d15730'

  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)

  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-storage-mount', 'hal-system-storage-unmount', 'hal-system-storage-eject'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)

  volume.ignore = false  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f5f2586f_4218_4441_854e_5a0508d15730'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  info.product = 'Volume (ext2)'  (string)

  volume.size = 100002921984  (0x1748a37e00)  (uint64)

  volume.num_blocks = 195318207  (0xba451bf)  (int)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.uuid = 'f5f2586f-4218-4441-854e-5a0508d15730'  (string)

  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'ext2'  (string)

  storage.model = ''  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_1600JB_External_57442D574D414E4D32373437383732'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.minor = 65  (0x41)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sde1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_1600JB_External_57442D574D414E4D32373437383732'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sde/sde1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sde/sde1'  (string)

```

By contrast, here is the entry for my card reader (with inserted card):

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_0000_05E8'

  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)

  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'utf8', 'shortname=', 'codepage=', 'iocharset=', 'umask=', 'dmask=', 'fmask=', 'uid='} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-storage-mount', 'hal-system-storage-unmount', 'hal-system-storage-eject'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)

  volume.ignore = false  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_0000_05E8'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  info.product = 'SANVOL'  (string)

  volume.size = 62370304  (0x3b7b200)  (uint64)

  volume.num_blocks = 121817  (0x1dbd9)  (int)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = '/media/sdd1'  (string)

  volume.label = 'SANVOL'  (string)

  volume.uuid = '0000-05E8'  (string)

  volume.fsversion = 'FAT12'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)

  storage.model = ''  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_USB2_0_CBO_CardReader_1234609'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.minor = 49  (0x31)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sdd1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_USB2_0_CBO_CardReader_1234609'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sdd/sdd1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sdd/sdd1'  (string)

```

----------

## 01mf02

Doesn't ANYONE have advice for me?

----------

## 01mf02

Ok, I figured out what the problem was: every version after hal-0.5.5.1-r3 won't work with ivman correctly.

----------

